# BN Pleco Breeding question



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering,
Is it possable to breed a reg bristle nose with long fin Bristles?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Not 100% sure, but I think so. Although you will have mixed fin sizes probably with offspring.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with him, but someone once said that it just passes the longfin gene onto the offspring, so you would get mixed regular's and longfin then, hmm be interesting to see.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The regular finned will definitely breed with the long fins. The long fin is a selectively bred (man-made) species, from the regular finned BN.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Have they figured out which gene(s) are responsible for the longfin variety? Is/Are it/they dominant or recessive?


----------

